# Best side by side trails



## kalooz00 (Sep 22, 2021)

New here and I was looking for your opinions on the best trails for a side by side. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't know about the best but we usually stay at the Jack Pine Lodge north of Manistique. Lots of trails in all directions. All the towns up there are ORV friendly. Most of the machine we see are side by sides.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Kalkaska area seems to be about the best for us. Typically not blown out with sand whoops.
Drummond Island is awesome.
Your question depends on what type of riding you like to some degree.


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

There are a lot in the Mio area(just don’t go down the 50 inch or less trails there you will get stuck )


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Indian Gardens


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

JenP said:


> There are a lot in the Mio area(just don’t go down the 50 inch or less trails there you will get stuck )


Besides getting stuck, You shouldn't go down the 50" or less if you are over 50"!!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My parents have had their cabin in St. Helen since ‘91 and my wife and I love the area’s trails. Yes, it can be very busy at times but we bought a trail rated SxS to fit down the small trails, literally night and day how much traffic there is on the main trails vs <50”.

2020 CFmoto 800 Trail, bought in Mio, MI last year. We just did a poker run/fund raiser with over 150 machines this past weekend and had a ball, most of it was on 2 tracks, few tight spots but we could run with most machines no problem.


----------

